# Real Variable auf Webvisu bringen



## Lebenslang (29 Juni 2009)

Hardware: Wago 750/871 Software Codesys V2.3
Hallo,
an meinem %IW1 kommt ein 0-10V Signal von einem Drucktransmitter
mit einem Messbereich von 0-65bar. (0-65bar = 0-10V)
Mit der AI Funktion skaliere ich den Wert und weise ihn der Variable
"Wasserdruck" (Real) zu. 
Dort sehe ich nun den Wasserdruck mit 6 Stellen hinter dem Komma.
In meinem Fall z.B. wären das 1,123456 bar.
Das ist soweit alles okay.
Jetzt möchte ich auf der Webvisu diesen Zahlenwert anzeigen.
Wenn ich nun die Variable "Wasserdruck" dem %MD2 zuweisen möchte, kommt die 
Fehlermeldung "Kann Real nicht in Doppelwort wandeln".
Aber in was kann ich einen Real Wert denn schieben wenn nicht in ein Doppelwort?
Und wie kann ich ihn dann einfach als Zahlenwert auf die Webvisu bekommen, nicht als 
Balkenanzeige oder so, einfach als Zahlenwert.
Danke


----------



## BoxHead (29 Juni 2009)

Gewöhn Dir einfach das arbeiten mit Merkern ab und verwende einfach Variablen. Mit einer stinknormalenRealvariable sollte es gehn.


----------



## Lebenslang (29 Juni 2009)

Das habe ich beim Rest des Projektes auch gemacht, allerdings tut sich auf der Webvisu nichts wenn ich die Variable "Wasserdruck" in das Feld Variable eingebe.
Darum ja auch meine Frage.
Liege ich denn falsch wenn ich vermute das bei der Webvisu im Feld Variable ein %MW oder %MD erwartet wird.


----------



## MSB (29 Juni 2009)

Die sicherste Variante ist, wenn du im Feld wo du die Variable haben willst,
die Taste F2 betätigst, und die Variable im folgenden Kontext entsprechend auswählst.


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lebenslang (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo MSB,

das mit F2 Taste habe ich schon verstanden, aber dann befinde ich mich ja bei schreiben des Programms im entsprechenden Netzwerk.
Was ich meine ist die Variableneingabe bei Erstellung der Webvisu.
Dort wird ja für den anzuzeigenden Wert eine Variable verlangt und die kann ich halt nicht im Klartext eintippen sondern es funktioniert nur wenn ich z.B %MW2 eingebe. (für Integerwerte)
Wie aber kann ich einen Real Wert anzeigen?


----------



## eNDe (29 Juni 2009)

*Real in Webvisu*

Hallo Lebenslang,
du hast eine Real-Variable "Wasserdruck". Diese willst du in der Webvisu als Zahlenwert ausgeben. Dann machst du Foplgendes:
- In das Feld "Text" der Visu gibst du ein (als Beispiel) %3.2f bar. Das sind dann 3 Stellen vor und 2 Stellen nach dem Komma, gefolgt von der Einheit bar.
- In das Feld Variable/Textausgabe schreibst du deinen Variablennamen, z.B. Wasserdruck -> fertig. Achte aber darauf, wo sich deine Variable befindet. Du must den "Pfad" zur Variablen eintragen sonst klappt es nicht.
MfG
Norbert Denkes


----------



## MSB (29 Juni 2009)

eNDe schrieb:


> - In das Feld Variable/Textausgabe schreibst du deinen Variablennamen, z.B. Wasserdruck -> fertig. Achte aber darauf, wo sich deine Variable befindet. Du must den "Pfad" zur Variablen eintragen sonst klappt es nicht.



Und genau in diesem Feld funktioniert die Taste F2 auch ganz wunderbar,
dann erübrigt sich auch das Getippe.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lebenslang (30 Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank, das waren die Informationen ich brauchte.
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## AlterNeuling (21 April 2020)

eNDe schrieb:


> Hallo Lebenslang,
> du hast eine Real-Variable "Wasserdruck". Diese willst du in der Webvisu als Zahlenwert ausgeben. Dann machst du Foplgendes:
> - In das Feld "Text" der Visu gibst du ein (als Beispiel) %3.2f bar. Das sind dann 3 Stellen vor und 2 Stellen nach dem Komma, gefolgt von der Einheit bar.
> - In das Feld Variable/Textausgabe schreibst du deinen Variablennamen, z.B. Wasserdruck -> fertig. Achte aber darauf, wo sich deine Variable befindet. Du must den "Pfad" zur Variablen eintragen sonst klappt es nicht.
> ...




Hallo Norbert,
auch nach 11 Jahren der nuetzlichste Beitrag zum Thema anzeigen einer Zahl in der Codesys Webvisu. Das %3.2f im Feld Text war der Knackpunkt der mich einn paar Tage Google research gekostet hat.
Danke und mit freundlichem Gruss
Michael Krispin


----------

